# Laguna 2hp dust collector quality



## rmonzo (Dec 15, 2008)

Is the Laguna 2hp dust collector with the canister filter a stronger and cleaner unit for the price compared to Delta, Powermatic, Shop Fox, Grizzley, etc.:smile:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*laguna dust collector*

I can't say anything about how good they are,but there service leaves a lot to be desired.I have the Delta 1 1/2 hp and it works fantastic,you didn't give any specifics.I would do a comparison check on them and go from that.I can only comment on the service as that means a lot to me.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

It seems to me 600 for just a 2hp is a little high but it does have a cartrige filter. Looks like your average 2hp


----------



## FDLT505 (Dec 21, 2008)

this answer might be a little late, but I have a Laguna 3 hp. Its about 7 yrs old, and never had a problem. It is fairly guiet and has great performance.

Anthony


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

i have a 1.5hp steel city, and i love it, it works great.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I picked up a Jet for under $300 (I think) and the kids gave me some 1 micron bags (from PSI) for the machine. Works great! (1-1/2 HP???)

There are two "Non-Standard" things that I did for it. The first was to change the motor wiring to 230 Volts. The second was to order a 'LongRanger' for the thing.


----------

